# Cost for Andersen windows!



## apenney

Hi,

I know this is a DIY forum and my question is about the opposite of DIY but I thought you guys would have enough experience to know if I'm making a terrible mistake.

I had a guy from Renewal by Andersen in to do me a quote to replace some windows and a sliding door and we agreed on a price but as soon as he left I freaked myself out thinking I'd gotten myself a terrible rip off price.

The total cost is $20,600 for:

1x 'PermaShield Sliding Patio Door' (5'10" x 6'8")
8x Double Hung Equal Sash windows
1x 2 Lite Gliding Window

These are just insert installations I think, the easy kind, and they are HP Low E-4 White/White Andersen windows.

Is this a reasonable price? Is it crazy high? Can I do it myself for vastly less? It just seems like so much money for so little. I didn't really know who to ask for advice about this so I turned to a DIY forum to beg for some pity help!


----------



## joecaption

And how many other quotes did you get?
No one here can see you house so no one's going to be of much help.
Does that include wraping the trim on the outside?

Just my opion but that price does sound off the charts.

Why would you not just order the replacement windows and install them your self? Unless I'm missing something it's a very DIY job with just simple hand tools.


----------



## apenney

It was including the wrapping. It was mostly ignorance, I've never tackled something like a window and it sounded hard and complicated to me. I'm a fairly new house owner. I'm cancelling the order first thing tomorrow via certified mail and we'll start over again. I was pricing up the door, windows, etc on andersens website and it was more like $7k with their retail prices so I can't imagine this is worth anything like $20k. I think I was just foolish, but thank god for cooling off periods.

The sales guy felt that they were all easy installs and wouldn't need stripping down to the basics so maybe I can tackle it myself with some hand tools.

Edit: I'm not going to lie, I left out the reply to the quote bit because we both know I rushed in foolishly without multiple quotes. The weird thing is I'm normally pretty sensible on this front so I don't know what the hell came over me. A jedi mind trick by the sales guy or just a desperate desire to eat the pizza that was on my counter and smelling so good by the end of his blurb!


----------



## gregzoll

A lot of the pricing is labor. Then add in what they charge for removal and disposal of the old units.


----------



## joecaption

I would be calling some local siding companys or contractors for this, Never a place like Lowes or Home Depot.

I've had to go up againt companys like Pella, all the boxstores, and it just blows me away some of the prices they come up with and the shoddy work I've seen.


----------



## apenney

I think that's what I'll do. Really the biggest reason to change the windows is to enable AC units in them. I've always assumed AC would be impossible to retrofit in (finished basement, no attic), but when I'm getting $20,000 quotes it makes me reconsider what they could do with an AC fit.


----------



## joecaption

Post some pictures of the outside and inside of the windows.
There's just no way to DIY the wrapping of the windows, but no reason you could not install the replacement windows.
You get them wrapped first then install the windows in most cases.
There installed from the inside, and all you'll need is a hammer, flat bar or better yet a real trim bar, (It's a thin flat pry bar) caulking gun,some latex caulking ( I figure on 3/4 tube per window.) a putty knife, utility knife, cordless impact screw gun or drill, long philips bit.


----------



## HomeSealed

Price is out of line IMO. If you want to have them professionally installed, you could be in the $400's for a basic install and a good product with bare bones options, or up into the $800, $900 + range with a very complicated install and Cadillac option content. Proper installation is a little bit more involved than it may look, however it certainly can be done DIY if you have some skill and the proper tools/equipment.


----------



## HomeSealed

I'd also add that at 10 yrs, the warranty on that product is one of the worst that you'll find.


----------



## joecaption

http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/andersen-windows-c6796.html

This is just one of many websites with complants about Anderson windows.
I've personaly had to replace every window in two differant homes and at least 6 bottom sashes in other home all with the same problum. The bottom sash just rots out. All where just out of warrenty.
When you talk to Anderson they claim they've never heard of any problums.

If you Google something like Pella window complants, there's thousand of people ready to go shot someone there so mad.


----------



## Pianolady

Get some more quotes from other companies & contractors and compare. What kind of windows, wood, vinyl? Any decorative glass options? Location? Test positive for lead?

We just had 12 vinyl windows (2 casement, one picture window, 9 double hung) installed in our home for less than half that quote, argon filled triple pane, Low-E, premium windows with different trim inside/out, U-factor 0.21 and SHGC 0.25, lifetime transferable warranty. So, for my area your quote is very high if it's a straight-forward replacement and comparable in type/quality to what we purchased. Even if we'd tested positive for lead paint, it was only going to be $30-$60 extra per window depending on the contractor (luckily we didn't test positive).


----------



## Windows on Wash

I would recommend that you figure out what you want (i.e. wood, fiberglass, vinyl, etc) and work backwards from there.


----------



## concretemasonry

Most problems with new or replacement windows are with the incompetent, amateur installation that shows up before the owners realizes the minimal R-value increases have not really shown up.

Dick


----------



## joecaption

I'm working on one now that was done years ago for an older lady.
My guess is someone mismeasured one of the windows becauses there's an 1-1/2 gap at the top of one of them, they never even tryed to use the head piece that comes with the window.
Everyone of then is set about a 1/4" from the stool and there's no caulking around the outside or inside.
Some are set so tight you can not even open them.
Looks like another slam bang thank you mame job.
All replacement window replacement 101 mistakes.


----------



## JackOfAllTrades

apenney said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> The total cost is $20,600 for:
> 
> 1x 'PermaShield Sliding Patio Door' (5'10" x 6'8")
> 8x Double Hung Equal Sash windows
> 1x 2 Lite Gliding Window


RUN, don't walk away from this price quote. Complete and utter rip off!

$21k for 9 window replacements & 1 door? 

That's $2,200 per window. Completely absurd. Plus they are vinyl white windows, insert replacements and sliders to boot, the cheapest style around. 

I guarantee you the sales guy is making a killing on this job, as is Anderson.

This is about $10k + overpriced


----------



## user1007

The OP has not told us where he/she is. None of us have seen the site. Maybe the home is in the Hampton's where you probably need a Mercedes or Porsche to haul things away. Perhaps it is a lighthouse keepers dwelling and you need a merchant ship to handle tides and wave actions to get the windows delivered. While the price seems high how much so is really relative and we do the OP no favors with price related comments. I hate it when people offer estimates on this site. It is not fair to the posters nor the contractors working in their areas because they are, for the most part, irrelevant. 

Here is the official post about estimates on this site. Essentially the OP needs to get some from people that can actually visit and adjust for whatever local market conditions, hauling practices and the condition of the home where the windows are to go.

http://www.diychatroom.com/f2/how-much-will-cost-asking-price-estimates-here-127914/


----------



## qualls6

Reminds me of my first roofing quote for a 1,900 sq./ft home in Texas. First guy wanted 12k. Fortunately, I would never agree to something for that price (even if it was actually a good price) without competitive bids. Ended up paying 5k and another hail storm later paid 6k on same house. If price seems too high then shop around.


----------



## MushCreek

If you're mostly replacing the windows for A/C, look into a mini-split or ductless A/C unit. You only need a 2-1/2" hole in the wall, and they are way more energy efficient than window units. The heat pump models will heat as well, down to -5F.


----------

